# Hello!



## 4upakabra (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello all!  

My Name is DeN and I am 23 years old. I live in Russia. I have been content mantis 3 years old. I have Ameles Decolor, Mantis Religiosa, Sphodromantis Bassetti, Empusa Fasciata ... Also have different insects.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Den,

I do wonder if we have any other forum members from Russia???

Where do you get your mantises...the internet, maybe?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome. You may be the first member from Russia.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello DeN and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to our forum, from OHIO! wonderful to have you here. You have such beautiful architecture there, I am jealouse!


----------



## 4upakabra (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Peter)

In Russia, very few people soderzhaschig mantis. A mantis forums there are no (

His mantis, I either caught in nature or have received from friends. Now looking for a place to take another mantis.

There are, whether anyone the opportunity to convey mantis in Russia? Maybe with conductors on trains or planes from Europe?

Russian mail is just awful. Parcels are delivered from Europe 1-1,5 months. And the USA - even more.

It wants to replenish the collection.

All thanks. ))))


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 30, 2008)

It is too bad that the Russian mail is that horrible. Even only one month is much too long for live mantis in the mail. You might be able to receive oothecas if they are allowed in the mail, and if they are sent very soon after they are laid. Best wishes to you.


----------



## 4upakabra (Nov 30, 2008)

I do not know as yet ship mantis. Mail Russia - a very high risk.  

It wants new Bogomolov ...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2008)

Love your advatar! :lol:


----------



## shorty (Nov 30, 2008)

Здравствуйте, Den!! Welcome to the forum.

I know the Russian mail system is terrible, but have you tried using Fed Ex or UPS? How do the private shipping companies work over there?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

